# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  wilting variegated ivy

## Gail

My ivy in the new set up is wilting.  It has a false bottom so there is good drainage,  but I guess I must be over watering it.  Do I need to let it dry out sum?  Will this recover or should I just remove it from the viv.

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Reduce the light a little by filtering the light that can hit on the ivy, increase the humidity but yeah you should let it dry out first before watering again. Most ivy species do not like excess wetness around the roots

----------


## Gail

The light is actually in the front of the viv and the ivy is tucked in the back corner. When I went to the nursery I asked if these would all do good in a warm moist set up and he said yes.   :Frown:   I just won't water directly on it and see what it does. Thanks Neil for the help.

----------

